# Mongoose tyax sport 2011



## stikup artist (Apr 2, 2011)

Does any one know if this is a good beginner bike?I only have 500 u.s dollars to spend and would prefer to buy new. I was also considering the talus 4.0 and cannondale trail 6. Are any of these bikes any good. I just want to ride on some trails and around my city.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks pretty basic, the suntour gear on it won't be great but you can upgrade as you go I suppose. It's a beginners bike, but should be ok unless your gonna start beating it about red and black routes


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Take those bikes for a test ride and youll weed out the less comfortable ones. Entry level bikes are similarly specced. 

Keep in mind that youll need to buy extra tubes, patch kit, helmet, etc. Theres a sticky thread about the necessary tools and safety gear at the top of the beginner forum. Good luck.


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

I had one with shimarno gear it was a 2009 model but it lasted well and is a good bike for climbing.


----------



## stikup artist (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I bought it today. I rode it for about 3 hours and so far I love it.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

pictures


----------



## stikup artist (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is my first "real" mountain bike.


----------



## Detectorist (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got the 2010 Comp model and like it. It's heavy as sin, especially, since I put the 'Slime' tubes in my tires.

The kenda tires it came with sell for $40.00 to $50.00 each in bike shops.


----------



## relaxTT (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm actually looking into that bike right now, how is the weight?


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Detectorist said:


> I've got the 2010 Comp model and like it. It's heavy as sin, especially, since I put the 'Slime' tubes in my tires.
> 
> The kenda tires it came with sell for $40.00 to $50.00 each in bike shops.


The slime tubes don't do jack ****


----------



## Detectorist (Jun 13, 2011)

pfox90 said:


> The slime tubes don't do jack ****


They've worked for me. I've pulled 4 thumb tacks and 3 small nails out of my tires and they don't leak. I hate flats.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Detectorist said:


> They've worked for me. I've pulled 4 thumb tacks and 3 small nails out of my tires and they don't leak. I hate flats.


Then you woke up.


----------



## Detectorist (Jun 13, 2011)

pfox90 said:


> Then you woke up.


No, then I laughed at those who get lots of flats. Instead of being a jerk, why don't you recommend something better?


----------



## Detectorist (Jun 13, 2011)

relaxTT said:


> I'm actually looking into that bike right now, how is the weight?


It weighs a lot. I actually have the 2009 model. I like it, but it's not for the feint of heart. Before the Slime tubes were put in, it weighed at about 32lbs.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Detectorist said:


> No, then I laughed at those who get lots of flats. Instead of being a jerk, why don't you recommend something better?


Tubeless or a non heavy tube that will still flat like all of them.


----------



## infatileregression (May 11, 2014)

For an entry, it's a nice bike. Just learn how to care of it.


----------

